# Media Request - Surrogacy story wanted



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Posting this on behalf of a journalist:



> My name is Isabella De Maddalena, I'm an Italian professional photographer trying to carry on a photo project on surrogacy, part of a wider project about motherhood throughut the world.
> My idea is to document the story of a couple who decide to have a child through surrogacy once they are in custody of the baby.
> If any future parents is interested in participate or any surrogacy centers reading this post would be willing to give me access to realize the story I will be very grateful.
> You could contact me through my contact page website:
> ...


----------

